# Spacedocks



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Spacedock*

Now that the "Refit" is coming out soon,
does anyone plan on making a Spacedock for it ?
Please let me know , I may be interested.
Thanks 
(Talking about the one in "Star Trek The Motion Picture")


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Spacedock!!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Spacedock!!!


Geesh... ya didn't have to yell.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I did not mean to be rude, but it does make a difference. :thumbsup:

On another thread here I saw someone working on a spacedock, but can't remember where I read it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Understood. :thumbsup:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi
Yes, that would be me !
I will update you no more pictures soon.

John


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I knew I could spook you out. :jest:


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

I've also been toying around with the idea, but currently have no where to store such a grand addition to my 1/350 (or whatever size and scale it ends up being when I'm done--so long as the Refit Enterprise fits in it the way it should, I could care less what scale) collection. But, since I have no room, it's just an idea I toy with. Maybe for my 1/850 Bandai Enterprise...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

There was a thread that's probably still in the database that has been dumped here. A pretty good thread with links to pics, etc.

However I believe it was locked.
Maybe if someone can find it(paste a link please if you do) Thomas would be kind enough to unlock it?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

How's about this for a diorama:

Two half spacedocks viewed from the port side(dock side facing us removed).

On the left, the 1/350th Refit pulling out after 18 months of work.
On the right a 1/350th TOS Enterprise pulling into spacedock. 

Both side by side...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

But who would want to build it, much less have room for it? I have been thinking about a spacedock model, but what scale is still not decided. In the 2001 Ship of the Line calendar had the 1701-D spacedock scenes, 2004 had the NX-01 in dock,and the 2005 has Pike's 1701 in dock. Those are some of the most detailed scenes of spacedocks I have seen. Also, Starlog Magazine had a painting of TOS 1701 in dock before refit. 

I have though it would look good to have TOS E in the spacedock, having parts removed and being refited all in one model.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> There was a thread that's probably still in the database that has been dumped here. A pretty good thread with links to pics, etc.
> 
> However I believe it was locked.
> Maybe if someone can find it(paste a link please if you do) Thomas would be kind enough to unlock it?


If you find the thread again, send Dave/Capt Locknar, Thom S. or myself a link to the thread and we can unlock it easily enough. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## trevanian (Jan 30, 2004)

DRYDOCK is just fine, thanks. Calling it spacedock is like calling a naval drydock an 'airdock' or something equally ludicrous. 

Anyway, ST 3's 'spacedock' has 'spacedoors,' and any facility where they can't come up with better names than that doesn't deserve to exist anyway (i ain't a fan of many ILM designs, can ya tell?)


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Spacedock? Don't forget to light it! (Naturally I would say that.)


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Spacedock is fine... after all it is a dock in space. Drydock implies that watergoing ships are out of the water. Since spaceships are still in space when docked, spacedock seems appropriate to me.

In anycase whatever its called we all know what we're talking about, right?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Check!  
Thankyou.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What would be the best way to light the lighted panels on the sides of the spacedock?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Probably a hex-shaped circuit board with LED lights.... Maybe ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Your suggestion sounds good, but it might be cheaper to use bulbs. Get grain of wheat/rice bulbs, put flush on PC board. There are Christmas lights using that size bulbs, and the after Christmas sales are the time to save even more money.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Power consumption (and its by-product, heat) would seem to make leds a good choice here. As for cost, I would suggest my favorite source of cheap leds: Ebay. Granted, shipping takes a little while. Example: I just got in a batch of 100 blue leds. I paid about $15 for the lot including shipping. White leds usually cost about the same as blues.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am broke, in every sense of the word. A space dock will have to wait until the refit is finished, so by then I should have some money.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> What would be the best way to light the lighted panels on the sides of the spacedock?


Or that Lightsheet. that would probably illuminate the ship real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

I think a combo would work out.

White LEDS (water clear, best if you could find the warmer "incandescent" color balance ones)) for the hexagonal "spotlight" panels, Blue LightSheet for the thin-profile glowing rectangular panels.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anyone got any GOOD pictures that I could use as a GOOD reference (all sides, how and where the lights are placed, structure, material reference), that sort of thing ???????????  :thumbsup: 
Thankyou.
Mr. Thomas ...any suggestions ???


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Hey, I only work here.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas, since you work here, time to clean up the mess from the Christmas party. :lol:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Hey, I only work here.


Yer kiddin' me.... right ?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Yes, actually. I pay to be seen here.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

John May said:


> Hi
> Yes, that would be me !
> I will update you *no* more pictures soon.
> 
> John


 I _hope_ that was a Freudian slip.

How wide is that section you showed? How long will that make the entire assembled model? How tall will the assembled model be? How wide?

Will you show us the other side of those white panels and place a ruler next to it so we can see how big this is?

How old is that pic? It can't be any more than a couple of months at the oldest to be 1/350 scale as you say it is since the refit kit wasn't announced earlier than the beginning of 2004. Perhaps you've gotten a LOT more work done on it since you've taken that pic?

Would you be so kind as to post them?

Thanks!


----------



## brthrtall (Dec 8, 2004)

On the scale of the Ent. 3 piece set might be a good possibility. Or at least it would be easier to pull off. A good craft store like say "Hobby Lobby" might have useful bits
and pieces that could help aid construction. 

I did see a scratchbuilt dock;I wish I could remember where. Anyway it was built around the Bandai E with lights and all. Pretty impressive. Later I saw it for sale on E-bay!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thought I'd share...
Anyone got better pics. than this?


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

If you have the scrapbook for Generations/First Contact there's some images in that. I'd scan 'em if I had a scanner, and my digital camera is currently MIA.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh , O.K.
I was more interested in the spacedock from S.T.M.P. anyways.
Thanks , :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you know that the Spacedock in Generation, was constructed from the pieces from the STMP Spacedock? When the opened the packing crate, they found the STMP Spacedock was in pieces, so they did what they could with it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ Ah man I didn't know that !
What a terrible thing to happen to such a wonderfully constructed piece of work !


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi there Mr. May.
Did you get my PM ?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

There are a lot of pieces used in the movies and shows that came from other sets. I will never forget that When McCoy put the medical thing on Chekov's head in "The Voyage Home", that I blurted to my Friend next to me that that was made from a piece of Klingon D-7 Impulse Engine, and people looked at me weird including him. :jest:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

More pics.!!!


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> When the opened the packing crate, they found the STMP Spacedock was in pieces, so they did what they could with it.


No.
Because the refit Excelsior studio model would look tiny in the original drydock config, the middles of each "wall" were removed... or at least that's the story in Cinefex 61.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Another pic. I thought I'd share 
Not the best in the world but......


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Tholian said:


> There are a lot of pieces used in the movies and shows that came from other sets. I will never forget that When McCoy put the medical thing on Chekov's head in "The Voyage Home", that I blurted to my Friend next to me that that was made from a piece of Klingon D-7 Impulse Engine, and people looked at me weird including him. :jest:


Don't feel bad. I spotted it right away as well and recognized it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Got a pic. of schematics of spacedock ,but image is too big to attach
if any one interested I guess you could e-mail me ???


----------



## bkoski (Apr 26, 2005)

*Drydock vs. Spacedock*

Just wanted to remind everyone (if it needs to be said) that ALL references to the Enterprise dock in The Motion Picture film-wise were "dock" and literature-wise "dock" or "dry-dock." "Spacedock" is a term that appeared with Star Trek III's space station. I guess I'm being anal, but I've only thought of drydock as I and II's dock and "spacedock" as III's monstrosity. I don't think I'm alone in this, and I think it helps to differentiate because assumptions on image and concept imagery availability just cause problems. One is one and the other is the other. I've already had mistakes with discussions and purchases about spacedock/drydock issues. It can't be that us old-timers (those old enough to have seen TMP in the theater) are the only ones to think this way. Enough of my rant - this is all in fun anyway. I'd love to build a drydock for this model (but first I have to make the Enterprise perfect).


----------



## trevanian (Jan 30, 2004)

bkoski said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone (if it needs to be said) that ALL references to the Enterprise dock in The Motion Picture film-wise were "dock" and literature-wise "dock" or "dry-dock." "Spacedock" is a term that appeared with Star Trek III's space station.


Technically, they started calling drydock 'spacedock' with all the dialog relating to it in II ... probably cuz Bennett figures putting the word 'space' in front of something (like spacedoors in III) somehow makes it sound more technical. 

The spacedock in III was where ILM started designing the trekverse (or destroying it if you want my op)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

bkoski said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone (if it needs to be said) that ALL references to the Enterprise dock in The Motion Picture film-wise were "dock" and literature-wise "dock" or "dry-dock." "Spacedock" is a term that appeared with Star Trek III's space station. I guess I'm being anal, but I've only thought of drydock as I and II's dock and "spacedock" as III's monstrosity. I don't think I'm alone in this, and I think it helps to differentiate because assumptions on image and concept imagery availability just cause problems. One is one and the other is the other. I've already had mistakes with discussions and purchases about spacedock/drydock issues. It can't be that us old-timers (those old enough to have seen TMP in the theater) are the only ones to think this way. Enough of my rant - this is all in fun anyway. I'd love to build a drydock for this model (but first I have to make the Enterprise perfect).


You're not the only one who's anal-retentive about such things. Used to really drive me nuts to see folks mis-use all kinds of words. I can understand when The Fat Finger Syndrome sets in and you spell a word or two wrong, but things like "hang*er* bay" in place of the correct "hang*ar* bay" (you put your close on a hanger in your closet and you park your shuttlecraft in the hangar bay!) used to really get me all spooled up. However, shock-therapy works quite well for those anger control issues and I'm all fine now - other than a minor twitch or three..... :freak:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Uh, Griff...*

I 'm no expert with the spelling, but..


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Uh, Griff...*

You put your "*close*" in the closet?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Well, _THAT_ was a clothes call!

Say what you mean and mean what you say. Anything else is a trick!

It was Dry Dock in Star Trek: The Motion Picture. Dry Dock it shall remain.

So... How thick would the tubing need to be to make the frame sections in scale with the 1:350 E?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is a pic that might give you an idea.....................


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> You put your "*close*" in the closet?


An excellent example of the mind working too fast for the rest of the universe. You see, in an alternate 'verse, "clothes" is spelled "close". My mind was in a higher plane of existance in that other, alternate 'verse. 

Yeah, that's it.... :freak:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you buy your close at K-Mark or Wal-Mark? :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I've herd that Majors - a retail chain in the north lands - is a good place too bye stuff like close.


----------

